# UFC 84: ILL WILL Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 84: ILL WILL*
Date: 5/24/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[12-4-1] *BJ Penn* vs. *Sean Sherk* [32-2-1] - *World Lightweight Championship*

[15-5-1] *Tito Ortiz* vs. *Lyoto Machida* [12-0-0]

[31-8-1] *Wanderlei Silva* vs. *Keith Jardine* [13-3-1] 

[12-0-0] *Thiago Silva* vs. *Antonio Mendes* [14-2-0]

[10-4-0] *Wilson Gouveia* vs. *Goran Reljic* [7-0-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[4-2-0] *Sokoudjou* vs. *Kazuhiro Nakamura* [11-7-0]

[5-1-0] *Jon Koppenhaver* vs. *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* [9-2-0]

[7-1-0] *Rousimar Palhares* vs. *Ivan Salaverry* [12-5-0] 

[3-1-0] *Dong-Hyun Kim* vs. *Jason Tan* [5-2-0]

[10-1-0] *Terry Etim* vs. *Rich Clementi* [31-12-1]

[8-0-0] *Shane Carwin* vs. *Christian Wellisch* [8-3-0]


----------


Back in Las Vegas on Memorial Day weekend...for UFC 84: ILL WILL! Saturday, May 24th from the MGM Grand Garden Arena. Newly-crowned Lightweight Champion BJ "The Prodigy" Penn will put his belt on the line, against former champ & heated rival, Sean "The Muscle Shark" Sherk.

Also on the card that night, "The Dean Of Mean" Keith Jardine...fresh off his victory over "The Iceman" Chuck Liddell, faces "The Axe Murderer" Wanderlei Silva!

And also in the Light Heavyweight Division: it's the return of Tito Ortiz, to face unbeaten Brazilian tactician Lyoto "Dragon" Machida! 

Not to mention, other names on this card include: Thiago Silva, Wilson Gouveia, Sokoudjou....and many more! That's UFC 84: ILL WILL! May 24th....LIVE ON PAY PER VIEW!


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Going to be the best UFC ever! 

W. Silva by KO
Penn by KO
Machida by KO
Soko by KO
T. Silva by KO


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Disgusting card. Every fight has the potential to end by KO, and we will finally see Tito lose and even better Rashad is going to get BEAT down.

Also get to see the debut of Shane Carwin, he looks like an animal and is facing the perfect can to get his UFC career going.

It's hard to think Gouveia is going to be on the undercard after knocking Lambert out, but this card is sick.

Penn via TKO,
Wandy via TKO,
Machida via UD,
Thiago Silva via Massacre,
Sokky via UD

even Etim and Stephens is looking good. Unreal card.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol @ ill will, just when we thought they were done.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

wow.. what a card. 

BJ Penn by RNC 4:20 2nd rnd.
Wandy by KO 1:01 2nd rnd.
Machida by a boring split decision.
T. Silva by a ... ugh, is he still gon b on the card ?!
Sokky by KO 1:23 2nd rnd.

any1 wana do a sig bet, im taking BJ Penn.. pm me u people in da Sherk bandwagon..


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think this card should've had the title, STACKED!

They wasted that name...


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

HowWePlay_77 said:


> I think this card should've had the title, STACKED!
> 
> They wasted that name...


Maybe the should have called it UFC 84 Over Flowing. :thumb02:


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone notice on the top left corner of the forum the Events are messed up from 79 - 83.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

sweet poster


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

gotta say thats a stacked as card. Most lookin forward to how Penn and Sherk square off. Thats gunna be a fast pace action fight thats for sure. i wouldnt be surprised if Tito looses by submission to Machida, and Silva needs a win real bad while Jardines on a roll. 3 big fights right there, cant wait.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm going to be interested to see how the bandwagons of Thiago Silva and Machida are after this ppv since both are going to lose


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I'm going to be interested to see how the bandwagons of Thiago Silva and Machida are after this ppv since both are going to lose


Sugar Rashad is going to get a beatdown, and gonna realize he should probably figure some things out.

Rashad only stands a shot if he puts Thiago on his back for 15 minutes, and chances are Thiago will sweep him and end it within 3 minutes.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

This is going to be amazing,
Wandy by KO
Thiago Silva will kill Rashad in the 1st round ... 
Machida by TKO

the rest I don't care... BRAZIL!


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

man this one puts 82 to shame. that mega fight did not live up to da hype but i think this card will fosho, penn has been on the best cards this year


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Ill will? they really are running out of names 

Anyway.. What an awesome card!! I'm definately getting this one.

BJ Penn by Submission
Machida by TKO
Jardine by Decision
Evans by Decision
Sokoudjou by TKO


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Ugh..."Ill Will" that made me cringe when I heard it the first time *shudders*...at least call it "UFC 83 - Sherk vs Penn" or something


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

probably the most solid card the ufc has ever put on. the undercard isn't all that good though.

most of the main fights could honestly go either way, but here's how i see them going down.

bj penn vs sean sherk - i think this will be a boxing match for the first couple of rounds, with bj penn winning into the third. then i see sherk taking down a tired bj penn and controlling him, rinse and repeat for round 4 and 5. sherk should win by decision.


wanderlei silva vs keith jardine - this should be a slugfest from start to finish. silva will be throwing alot of punches, wheras jardine will be using alot of kicks. i see silva getting the clinch and koing jardine in dominating fashion.


tito ortiz vs lyoto machida - tito is going to take this fight to the ground where he will control machida, i hope he tries to get a ground n pound finish, but i still see him grinding out a decision.

rashad evans vs thiago silva - i see this being pretty much the same as the tito/machida fight. evans is going to be really tired in round 3, this is where thiago might lock in a submission. this should go to rashad by decision though.

sokoudju vs nakamura - don't know too much about nakamura, but i'm hoping sokoudju picks up a devastating ko. then lets see him fight alexander after he puts the sandman to sleep.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll be rooting for the Brazilians here. Not that I've got anything against Jardine, but it would suck if Wandy got a fourth straight loss. And it would be fun if Tito and Rashad got KO:d.

With Sherk vs Penn, I just say let the best man win! I hope to see a lot of "ill will" in that fight.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

so why is this titos last fight anyway? I assume his contract is up, but why is he leaving?


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> so why is this titos last fight anyway? I assume his contract is up, but why is he leaving?


Cus dana hates his ass and hes been losing or drawing his more important fights.Needless to say hes not the ufc posterboy anymore


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

The title: "Penn vs Sherk" will attract more viewers then "Ill Will"

Still, Lyoto will destroy Ortiz, yay!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

this will be a very good card


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one who isn't overly impressed with this card. The main card looks pretty good the undercard seems pretty lackluster. This one just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

no, you're not the only one.
penn vs sherk is the only one that really intrigues me.
the i'm not impressed with tito or wandy at this point in their careers.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you guys are crazy..To me, this is one of the best cards of 08. I personally think its better than 83.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

At least we won't have to worry about missing good fights cause they are on the undercard :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this is arguably the best card in the history of the ufc....


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> this is arguably the best card in the history of the ufc....


That is, until UFC 88 "Flippity-Flop" comes along.


----------



## femjacwho (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope that after his fight with machida,ortiz will sign a new contract with the ufc and hopefully will see some more of tito ortiz's greatest moments


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a hell of a card. B.J. wins in second. Wanderlei will drop Jardine. I'd like to see Wanderlei's comeback. He owned Rampage in Pride two times. If he fights his way back to title contention he's a serious threat


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dutch sauce said:


> this will be a very good card


Frank Shamrock now thats an assasain


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

This is an amazing card and also an intriguing one. It will also answer some big questions. 
Like will Silva fail in the UFC like some of the top Pride fighters have or will he pick himself up from his recent loss and beat jardine.
Who is the the best at 155, BJ Penn or Sean Sherk? and is Tito still a top fighter?


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats goin on with Rashad? Is he still on this card? Where is the info?

NM I found he is on the 85 card.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Frank Shamrock now thats an assasain


Dude wth does that have to do with anything?


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

tomjones said:


> This is an amazing card and also an intriguing one. It will also answer some big questions.
> Like will Silva fail in the UFC like some of the top Pride fighters have or will he pick himself up from his recent loss and beat jardine.
> Who is the the best at 155, BJ Penn or Sean Sherk? and is Tito still a top fighter?


Wandy lost, but he didnt fail to show his heart in the Liddell fight. If anything I liked him more then Liddell after that fight. He took a load of punches and didnt fall down once. How awesome is that?


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

blaked said:


> Wandy lost, but he didnt fail to show his heart in the Liddell fight. If anything I liked him more then Liddell after that fight. He took a load of punches and didnt fall down once. How awesome is that.


and he knocked chuck down.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

bigdog89 said:


> and he knocked chuck down.


No no, you got it all wrong! As Rogan said in the replay after the second round: 

"That was the right _*hand that Chuck landed*_ very well, but then he _*slipped*_ trying to move away."

See? Chuck just slipped, it was actually Wandy who got hit.:wink01:


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> No no, you got it all wrong! As Rogan said in the replay after the second round:
> 
> "That was the right _*hand that Chuck landed*_ very well, but then he _*slipped*_ trying to move away."
> 
> See? Chuck just slipped, it was actually Wandy who got hit.:wink01:


Rogans a mouthpiece first off and second there were a couple time chuck wound up on his knees so yea he got dropped .


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok. This is a great card, and I'm real excited for it. Here's how I see it happening.
Sherk via decision
Silva via tko
Machida via decision
Thiago Silva by tko
and Sokky by ko


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Like seriously this card is awesome. Im so torn on the Wandy/Jardine fight. On one hand I would like to see Jardine win so he gets the respect and credit he deserves since I do think hes a really good fighter. On the other hand I dont want to see Wand drop 4 in a row. Either way I see this fight being great.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Wise said:


> Like seriously this card is awesome. Im so torn on the Wandy/Jardine fight. On one hand I would like to see Jardine win so he gets the respect and credit he deserves since I do think hes a really good fighter. On the other hand I dont want to see Wand drop 4 in a row. Either way I see this fight being great.


I agree. My hope is that it's an all out war for at least two rounds, but Wandy comes out with a win.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I hear that Sokky/Nakamura is going to be in the prelims? I sure as hell hope not since I'm looking forward to that one too.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Rashad isnt even on this card, what the **** are you people talking about?


You are aware that he was supposed to face Thiago Silva before facing Chuck, right?


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm, I think I would like to see Jardine win this one. I like some others on this forum think that Jardine deserves a lot more respect then he has right now. I think Wanderleis aggresiveness will be a huge advantage for him in this match though. We all remember the Houston Alexander fight right?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm thinking that Wanderlei takes this, simply because he's so aggressive. If he lands a punch on Jardine and Jardine wobbles, then Wanderlei will pounce on him and finish him.


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

If Wandi's fight versus Chuck would of been for 5 rounds I think Wandi would of won! He had first time octagon jitters like Rampage. Now that he is training with Randy and has those jitters out of his system he will own Jardine like Alexander another Muay Thai style fighter did!

-Brickhouse


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TheBrickhouse said:


> If Wandi's fight versus Chuck would of been for 5 rounds I think Wandi would of won! He had first time octagon jitters like Rampage. Now that he is training with Randy and has those jitters out of his system he will own Jardine like Alexander another Muay Thai style fighter did!
> 
> -Brickhouse


First time octogon jitters? Wandy has fought in the octogon before so I don't think that is a legitimate excuse.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wanderlei is definitely not going to submit Keith Jardine.


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

Jardine will get TKO'ed by Silva. Ive Lavigne will stop it!


----------



## GuitarZan (Mar 28, 2008)

Look for Tito to put on the blanket.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be at this event!!! 1st row off ground level, going to be a blast!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> You don't think so? Great that is your opinion. I believe he will, and that is all i need to know. Got it. Hey yo "Sean Sherk, You're dead", my favorite quote by BJ Penn.


Keith Jardine has a much better ground game than Wanderlei Silva. Wanderlei's idea of working on the ground is stalling for yellow cards.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'll be taking sig bets on the Sherk and Penn fight. If you think Sherk can beat Penn and want to sig bet, I'm up for it. I'll be taking no more than 2 sig bets for this fight. Cheers.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm picking Silva to win, actually. Just not on the ground.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i don't know how wanderlei wins this fight...I think Keith is a great bet with amazing odds...i would consider him the favourite in my books


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just found out I get to go to this event for free! woohoo! Talk about a great event to get a box on! Been to HDNet events and Art of War stuff... but this is awesome. I'll get a picture with Machida just for you Damone.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, rufio.e0, you are one lucky fan of punchy facey goodness. 

Oh yeah, get a picture of Machida punching Tito in the face.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Damn, rufio.e0, you are one lucky fan of punchy facey goodness.
> 
> Oh yeah, get a picture of Machida punching Tito in the face.


lol yup. brother's bachelor party. Free plane tickets, free box, and free hotel room. I'm pretty lucky... for once.

I wonder what would happen if I asked Keith to hold a stuffed gorilla for a picture. I'd try it with Wanderlei, but after seeing what he did to Rampage for the "gorilla" comment I decided it wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Damn, rufio.e0, you are one lucky fan of punchy facey goodness.
> 
> Oh yeah, get a picture of Machida punching Tito in the face.


Nah, get a picture of Tito elbowing Lyoto in the face


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

can't wait for this fight card. Looking for a sweet win on penns part.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*WhoopDatAzz is one Crazy Dude!*

Are you serious Whoop? YOU want to get credits? Thats funny.
People who constantly post ludicrous opinions and childish insults do not get "points". They get what they deserve. :bye02:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Whoop Dat is in Recovery*

well done Whoop! Finally a post that is relevant to the topic and slightly insightful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

WhoopDatAss said:


> I plan to. How do you get those green beads at the bottom to add to your rep, do you know? If you do I would like to know. Hey who you got for Ortiz vs Machida, and Penn vs Sherk?:thumb02:


Keep putting up posts like #72, and you'll gain some green.


----------



## agiron (Apr 4, 2008)

the penn-sherk fight is hard to call, pj can win if he able to stay standing or if hew able to keep sherk in his guard if not we are in for a long boring fight. i think tito will take down machinda and ound him out. wandi will know out jardine, just like houston did. sokoju will win via submission.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Give us the scoop, what is happening at UFC 88. Who is going to be on the card? And if you know, how do you know will be on the card. Peace.


I was really just making fun of the event names. It seems as if they're running out of cheesy names for the events, so I pretended they've got one planned to be called "Flippity-flop." You probably already knew this and were probably joking about it, but I thought I'd explain anyway. 
I agree with you, Florian looked great against Joe, and I would like to see him fight Penn (after he beats Sherkray01, but there are a couple other candidates who deserve a shot as well. 155 is just so freakin deep, it's hard to say who will get the shot.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn, double post, sorry.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

i agree that florian should fight the winner of penn/sherk...
and it's gonna be penn IMO.
i'm not convinced huerta should be mentioned with the elite of 155 yet.

i also believe karo should really dedicate himself to his cardio and fight 155.
he has a chance to be a LEGIT contender at that weight. 
i dont really see him EVER wearing a belt at 170.

tommy speer has a GREAT future ahead of him...
...in the WEC.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

lets keep this in the public forum and not my inbox, k?



RushFan said:


> hey dude,
> there is no way Parysian could make 155, he is a big dude. Second if you dont think Huerta is elite, check out his fight vs Guida, ******* awesome. Huerta is a pit bull.


he wouldnt be as big if he'd seriously commit to his cardio and nutrition. 
just by looking at him you can see at least 10lbs of body fat that can go. 
he's what 5-9? look at his muscle mass compared to a GSP, hughes or m.davis.
if you look at the belt holders at 170, 185, and even 205 
you'll see guys that are completely ripped and shredded 
and still a good 15 or so lbs heavier on fight day. 
it is hard for me to believe that is just COINCIDENCE,
and not a result of a bigger, stronger more well-conditioned athlete being BETTER.

i've seen huerta v guida. 
guida dominated the wrestling (take downs and scrambles.)
huerta needs to either greatly improve either his TDD 
so he can keep the fight standing(where he has yet to show true KO power in his hands btw)
or put on a gi and improve his ability to be dangerous off his back. 
guida is a good LW but he is not yet an ELITE LW (show me his elite wins.)
so a win over him in a close fight that he was behind on the cards 
isnt really all that convincing. dont get me wrong, 
he's a talented young fighter with a bright future, but he's just not there yet. 
the sherks, penns, florians arent gonna get KO'd by a knee to the shoulder,
unlike some of huerta's other opponents.
can you honestly see huerta beating any of those guys?
not a chance!!! there is no aspect he can overwhelm the top5 in the division.
personally i'd like to see huerta v s.fisher.


----------



## nakoa (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry in advanced if I missed the answer to my question, but what can I expect to see Sherk look like coming into the fight? I know he got cought roiding but is he gonna come out lookin as ripped as he has in past fights? He still looked big when he was commenting on the penn stephenson fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

nakoa said:


> Sorry in advanced if I missed the answer to my question, but what can I expect to see Sherk look like coming into the fight? I know he got cought roiding but is he gonna come out lookin as ripped as he has in past fights? He still looked big when he was commenting on the penn stephenson fight.


Yeah, he will still be ripped.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Remember That They are People Too*



9ERHIGH said:


> if you look at the belt holders at 170, 185, and even 205
> you'll see guys that are completely ripped and shredded


BJ Penn isn't ripped up. Matt Serra is chunky. Anderson Silva is lean. Ex 205 Champ Liddell is famous for his beer belly. To use your logic Jeff Monson is 5ft 9in, should he fight as a lightweight? I think not.
These guys are professional athletes who work hard to achieve optimum physical condition to compliment their MMA skills set. There is no point going into a fight looking ripped but feeling dehydrated and weak or choosing to power lift instead of training striking. 
Body builders should stick to body building. Houston Alexander taught us that.

Regarding Huerta, I wanted to make the point that he has phenomenal conditioning and heart. Also, his win streak alone must place him among the top in the division.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you, very good post RushFan. I can't stand the muscle-bound guys in MMA. One of my favorite things to see is some skinny, lanky, or even chunky dude, whoop on some fool who's ripped out of his mind. i.e. Penn Vs. Sherk

I respect those who's athleticism is apparent in their physique... But if bodybuilding is their sport, they should stick to it, imo.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

RushFan said:


> BJ Penn isn't ripped up. Matt Serra is chunky. Anderson Silva is lean. Ex 205 Champ Liddell is famous for his beer belly. To use your logic Jeff Monson is 5ft 9in, should he fight as a lightweight? I think not.
> These guys are professional athletes who work hard to achieve optimum physical condition to compliment their MMA skills set. There is no point going into a fight looking ripped but feeling dehydrated and weak or choosing to power lift instead of training striking.
> Body builders should stick to body building. Houston Alexander taught us that.
> 
> Regarding Huerta, I wanted to make the point that he has phenomenal conditioning and heart. Also, his win streak alone must place him among the top in the division.


penn at 155 is MUCH MORE LEAN than karo at 170.
penn is similar in build to karo, and it's ironic you mention penn,
cuz penn too was having trouble with the BIGGER guys at 170 like hughes and GSP,
but when he commits himself to his conditioning and drops the excess bodyfat,
he looks like a champ.
thats EXACTLY what karo should do.

at 170 i was thinking GSP, my bad.
serra's abdominal "bloating" makes me suspect how he got so strong and successful later in his career...

anderson is very lean and BIG for 185 fighter.

its not about bodybuilding true.
this has to do with the basic concept behind having weightclasses.
if a bigger man didnt have an advantage over a smaller man,
there wouldnt be weight classes.
that is why i'm suggesting karo drop the bodyfat so he can fight a guy his size.

what bodyfat you ask?
well, bodyfat collects ALL OVER THE BODY, not just the midsection
here's what i'm talking about.
he can still eat right and commit himself to his cardio to drop this bodyfat.
he doesnt just have to be "dehydrated"


----------



## Richard *UT* (Apr 10, 2008)

I would love to see Tyson Griffin get a chance at the title, he has eaned it. Huerta is good and winning but I think he knows he is not ready for a Stephenson or a title shot. I hope Jardine gets messed up. He has no respect for fighters that have earned thier dues. Like when he whined about having to fight Alexander and then got messed up. I loved it. I think Jardine got lucky catching Chuck at a strang time in his career and realy neither fighter earned a win. I think Sherk can knock out Penn But I am with Penn. Tito could still be great but He has had enough and Wants to bang porn stars and "act". It is too bad because I think he won the Evans fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, you didn't think Jardine earned a win against Liddell? He tagged Chuck contantly with leg-kicks and body kicks, turned his side into raw hamburger meat and managed to score some really nice punches. Liddell was baffled by Jardine's style, and the Dean definitely deserved that win.

Penn's chin is unreal, by the way. The guy took shots from GSP, freakin' Lyoto and Pulver and didn't even blink.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I find it odd that Penn is the only guy to have a fraction of success against Lyoto standing.

Forgot Sam Greco.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

Richard *UT* said:


> I would love to see Tyson Griffin get a chance at the title, he has eaned it. Huerta is good and winning but I think he knows he is not ready for a Stephenson or a title shot. I hope Jardine gets messed up. He has no respect for fighters that have earned thier dues. Like when he whined about having to fight Alexander and then got messed up. I loved it. I think Jardine got lucky catching Chuck at a strang time in his career and realy neither fighter earned a win. I think Sherk can knock out Penn But I am with Penn. Tito could still be great but He has had enough and Wants to bang porn stars and "act". It is too bad because I think he won the Evans fight.


REALLY? i know everyone is entitled to their opinion, 
but i find a few of your statements a bit interesting. let's see::

*"I would love to see Tyson Griffin get a chance at the title, he has eaned it"*
- yeah. could be a good fight, but i dont see him pulling taking the belt from either sherk or penn, personally.


*"Huerta is good and winning but I think he knows he is not ready for a Stephenson or a title shot"*
- agreed. havent seen that he has true KO power in his standup (i know guida got caught with a knee when he was shooting, n i dont know what to make of halverson's debut...) he also couldnt KO a guy like l.garcia who is a 145lber even tho he landed A LOT of punches to his head. he hasnt shown to be the best wrestler (guida was dominating the scrambles and TDs) and he hasnt shown the best TDD (also see the guida fight.) i also dont see him as being particularly dangerous off his back, SO the question is, if he were to face the top5 of the division, what facet of the fight would he dominate? he has great heart n cardio, but that doesnt make u a champ in todays MMA. all the champs(all weightclasses) have some combo of 
1. devastating KO power
2. crazy good BJJ (can sub off back)
3. great wrestling including TDD
i dont think huerta has any of those things YET, but he's young...


*"Jardine got lucky catching Chuck at a strang time in his career"*
- chuck definitely seems like he is not 100% of his former self. 


*"Sherk can knock out Penn" *
- really curious why u think that. anyone can always get hit with a 'lucky punch' at any time, but:
1. when's the last time sherk knocked someone out? it must have been a while, and now that he aint roidin'...
2. when's the last time penn was KO'd? ever? cant remember it happening. cant even remember him gettin rocked bad due to strikes. seem him gassed n fade but never seen a penn fight when his chin was an issue. 
3. i think penn has better hands/boxing skills.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Some questions.*

Is a one year suspension long enough for someone caught doping? I'd assume there could still be residual benefits after only one year.

Also, has Penn stated if he will stay in the lightweight division after a win over Sherk? Penn vs GSP 2 would be gigantic. 

Finally, does anyone know if or when Lesnar vs Coleman is happening?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

RushFan said:


> Is a one year suspension long enough for someone caught doping? I'd assume there could still be residual benefits after only one year.
> 
> Also, has Penn stated if he will stay in the lightweight division after a win over Sherk? Penn vs GSP 2 would be gigantic.
> 
> ...


1) Yes

2) Yes

3) August in Minnesota


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

What?! Lesnar against Mark Coleman? Please tell me it's another Coleman you're all talking about.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

As for the card : 

Machida by Split Decision
Penn by TKO
Silva BY TKO (hopefully)


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Main Card results hopefully:*

Penn by Submission
Machida by TKO
Silva by KO

Penn has to hold on to th e title and keep in the islands, I mean seriously, He's gonna have the title for a while. After he defends the title for a couple of years, i want to see him go back up to 170 and take out the champ. Penn's the pride of the islands.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

Penn by submission
Silva by TKO
Machida by TKO
Gouveia by Submission
T. Silva by TKO

That's my result predictions, as I did on UFC Fantasy.

This is an exciting card, BJ Penn, he makes every fight an exciting one! Seriously, if you look at it, every fight BJ has fought has been electrifying! Hughes, St. Pierre, Gomi, Gracie x2, Stevenson, all exciting fights! Now he's going up against Sherk!!! He's gonna lay down the law on his steriod using ass!!!

BJ Penn, he's gonna be the champion at 155 for a long, long time.

Which reminds me! I hate to say it but, I'm glad J-Lau lost...it would have been a shame to see him have to fight BJ for the title,just because they trained together and I like both of them as fighters...just as I like both Tito and Lyoto...man so hard to choose...Ortiz or Machida???? hmmmmmm....


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I got alot of Eazzzzy money riding on both, Penn and Machida..

This card is sick!!...I love it!! 

raise01: UFC 84


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

*Penn all the way!*

I have to go with my man BJ Penn.
as for the rest of the fights, i'm not really 100% for anyone.:confused02:


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh yea! My results!*

So...
Penn, Submission, triangle/armbar 3rd round.
Machida, TKO/KO, 2nd round.
Silva, TKO/KO, 1st round.
T. Silva, TKO/KO, 1st round.
Gouveia, Submission, rearnaked 2nd round.
Sokoudjou, TKO/KO, 2nd round.
Koppenhaver, TKO/KO, 3rd round.
Salaverry, Submission, 1st round.
Hyun Kim, UD.
Emerson, Submission, ankle/footlock 1st round.
Carwin, TKO/KO, 2nd round.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*More Nonsense From WhoopDat*



WhoopDatAzz said:


> This card is off the charts, UFC should be putting show's like this on all the time. UFC 83 for example is one that I would not order. It only has two good fights, GSP VS Serra, and Franklin vs Lutter, that isnt worth 50 bucks to me, what do you guys think? If you want to view free UFC PPV'S go to thaplace2be.com and click on the UFC link, and then you got free ppv fights, and almost all the previous UFC fights, it beats paying 50 bucks for 1 or 2 good fights.


The best way to ensure that the standard of UFC events do not improve is to promote illegal broadcasts and downloads of UFC material. :angry02:


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> The only way the card would inprove it to not have someone watch a free ppv? You must be on one. First and foremost, most of the fighters that are on cards, are on there because 1, they earned it, 2, they are worthy of being on the card, 3, White just puts some shity fights together sometimes. Face it we could order a million pay-per-views, and white could still put shity fights together. It would not matter if one guy watched it for free. That would neither break or make the UFC what it already has become today, so when you said this ridiculous comment I just had to relpy with YOUR FULL OF CRAP, LITERALLY SPEAKING!


Calm down buddy, calm down.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Did anyone else see the Youtube vid of BJ Penn messing around and he says if he wins against Sherk, he just might get down on his knees and plead for GSP like GSP did in the past. Funny shite.

I wouldnt be surprised if he actually did something like that if he gets past Sherk. I hope BJ wins but im a little shaky on this fight, Sherk is tough as hell.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Make me calm down.


You're a poop head!
I know you are, but what am I?!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Make me go to bed.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*WhoopDat, 3rd Strike Fool!*



WhoopDatAzz said:


> The only way the card would inprove it to not have someone watch a free ppv? You must be on one. First and foremost, most of the fighters that are on cards, are on there because 1, they earned it, 2, they are worthy of being on the card, 3, White just puts some shity fights together sometimes. Face it we could order a million pay-per-views, and white could still put shity fights together. It would not matter if one guy watched it for free. That would neither break or make the UFC what it already has become today, so when you said this ridiculous comment I just had to relpy with YOUR FULL OF CRAP, LITERALLY SPEAKING!


WhoopDat reminds me of the slow boy in elementary school. Always interrupting the class to tell everyone how good the glue tastes. It's funny for a while but eventually he becomes too much of an annoying distraction and is sent to the "special class". He loves it there, big tubs of glue and noone cares how much he eats.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Alright, cut the shit and start talking about UFC 84 like grown adults.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

RushFan, I wish I could rep you again. But I agree, back on topic.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So far, this is card of the year. This is the show to beat, and I really cannot wait to see this. Every fight looks interesting, and there are guys like Lyoto & Wandy on the card, so I am stoked. 

This card is bananas. Here's hoping that Wanderlei & Lyoto win their fights. I've always liked Wanderlei, and I'd hate to see him lose 4 in a row.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

after watching ufc 83 im sooooo hanging for 84. I was a good card but thats it. 84 is going to rock compared to 83. I cant wait for the 3 big fights.....bring it on....


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Sherk UD
Wandy 2nd RD KO
Machida UD
Thiago 1st RD KO
Gouveia UD
Sokoudjou 1st RD KO

Emerson via KILL

So good to see old Salaverry back.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've always liked Ivan, and hope that he ends up looking solid. I want the Semenov whomping Ivan back.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Quit the trolling, start posting on topic.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You kept trolling, even after I told you to stop.

Therefore, you got the infraction. Now, for the last time, get back on topic.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

When Penn/Sherk was announced in January, it was going to be my fave card of the year. Now its just ridiculous.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I think this is the best card ever in UFC history. When you look at it, it has 3 main events, and lots more. I don't think that the Sherk/Penn fight is hype, but I do think it is going to be one of the best, if not they best fights of the year. I'm going for Machida by ko, Jardine by ko, and Penn by either submission or tko, I think Penn's cardio is way better then Sherk's. Sherk is a muscle freak/roid freak, and he is going to lose. Did you see that awesome 2 round fight last night between Serra and GSP? That was awesome, huh? Anyways, what do you think?


How is Sherk/Penn not "hype". It is the biggest fight on the card, between two of the best lightweights to ever fight in the UFC. Doesn't get much more hype than that.

"Penn's cardio is better the Sherk" this statement alone leads me to believe you are very uneducated what cardio actually is. Sean Sherk has the best cardio at Lightweight, and BJ Penn's is not even close

Oh, and Wanderlei will kill Jardine.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I wasn't trolling, I was taking action to what someone else said. If you read the post you would realize that. I don't let anyone talk down to me, period. I make a mence with RushFan, and I believe if he responds politely we will all be fine. If he doesn't you should give him an infraction for it. Anyways have a good night Moderator. :thumb02:


No disrespect, but I'm really interested to know how old you are....


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope Wandy destroys Jardine, I never really liked Jardine. 

BJs cardio has always been suspect, its not even comparable to Sherk's. If it goes past round 3, I don't think BJ has much chance. Fortunately, BJ is eons beyond Sherk and I think he will have it finished by 2:00 of the second. He should be training way above average, knowing how strong Sherk is means an especially strong cardio game is needed regardless of BJJ/wrestling/striking advantage there is.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I don't know anything about MMA? No, I've just been watching it ever since UFC 1. You got me there man what can I really say. Cardio, is how long you can last without getting gassed out, of course I know what cardio is. Do you? Sherk's cardio is good, but that is when he was on roids dude. If wanderlei can't beat Lidell, and Jardine beat Lidell then what makes you think Wanderlei will smoke Jardine? It just doesn't add up. Get your story straight and come back ,and we can talk more.:dunno:


Wow, I can tell I'm not going to be wasting my time answering your posts in the near future....but anyways I'll do this one for now.

For some reason I highly doubt you've watched every event since UFC 1.....or you wouldn't have made such a ridiculous post.

Sherk's cardio is not good, it is great. BJ Penn's (as of late) has been not so great at all. I'm no scientist but I really doubt that steroids had a huge affect on his cardio, I would not be expecting to see anything less than for Sherk's cardio to be just as great as it always is.

And to the Jardine/Silva/Liddell thing - maybe because MMA math doesn't work at all? So basically by your logic Rampage can't beat Wanderlei in two tries, but Chuck can beat Wanderlei. So what makes you think Rampage can beat Chuck? OH, wait he already beat him down twice.

Styles make fights. And unlike Chuck, Wandy will not give Jardine the time he needs to pick him apart with his gorilla style boxing and harsh leg kicks/gameplan. Wanderlei will do exactly the opposite of what Chuck did, and will come right at Jardine with his aggresive style, giving him no time to execute his counters. And just like when Jardine fought Houston, he will be knocked out quick.

I've got my story plenty straight my young friend.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I'm in my 20's why does that matter to you? How old are you?


Mod, 

Please stop this bs.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm no expert on steroids, but it seems like even though they increase strength, they'd sorta sap your cardio. I guess I'd have to do some research, but what do you guys think? Plus, if you've got more adrenaline pumping, it seems like you'd gas sooner. You ever been in a stressful situation where you had to endure something physically, such as in a fight? If you can't control your nerves and your adrenaline is pumping, you gas out in no time. Then again, I'm not an "elite" athlete, nor are the friends of mine with similar experiences. My point is that I just don't believe steroids are the reason Sherk's cardio is so great. I do believe he juiced, but I also believe the dude's work ethic is insane.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i would look at it all this way....

BJ Penn, better in every department except strength, cardio and possibly wrestling.

Sherk, Use your advantages to beat BJ, pour on the power and similar to St Pierre, he will try to overwelm BJ with pressure and strength thereby nullifying BJ's exceptional skill and possible lack of cardio beyond 3 rounds.

BJ will know exactly what Sherk will do as do we all. Therefore he will add some strength and put himself in the best possible shape ever cardio wise.

i go back and forward in this fight all the time, so i come to the conclusion of this - if it goes 5 rounds Sherk will win. If less than 5 Rounds BJ will win by Sub/TKO.

I am hanging for this fight more than most ive seen recently.


----------



## 9ERHIGH (Feb 3, 2008)

Wombatsu said:


> i would look at it all this way....
> 
> BJ Penn, better in every department except strength, cardio and possibly wrestling.


that's a very BIG maybe.
bjs tdd is LEGENDARY.
how much better can sherk possibly be at wrestling if he cant take bj down?
we'll have to see of course, but i wouldnt be surprised if sherk only takes bj down ONCE in the whole fight only to have bj back to his feet without taking any damage.

i think bj will win decisively.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

omfg this is ******* stacked.......


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

With Chuck going down for UFC85, UFC84 card is looking even more stacked than ever. I'm no historian, but on paper this looks like one of the most stacked cards for any UFC event I can remember. We need every card to be like this one. Hopefully the fights live up to their promise.

My predictions on the fights I'm most interested in:

Penn/Sherk: Winner Penn . I see Sherk as a smaller Matt Hughes so I expect a similar battle. BJ should have his cardio now and Sherk is going to miss his juice so I'm going with BJ.

Wanderlei/Jardine: Winner Wanderlei. I expect Jardine to try to do leg kicks to keep Wandi away from him like he did to Chuck. Wanderlei will catch him though as he'll risk getting hit when he goes in. It'll work as Jardine doesn't have the power Chuck has. Silva by KO.

Tito/Machida: Winner Tito. I'm the least sure about this one but I see Tito using his size and strength to hold Machida down, controlling him, and getting the decision and handing Machida his first loss.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

davidm724 said:


> I'm no expert on steroids, but it seems like even though they increase strength, they'd sorta sap your cardio. I guess I'd have to do some research, but what do you guys think? Plus, if you've got more adrenaline pumping, it seems like you'd gas sooner. You ever been in a stressful situation where you had to endure something physically, such as in a fight? If you can't control your nerves and your adrenaline is pumping, you gas out in no time. Then again, I'm not an "elite" athlete, nor are the friends of mine with similar experiences. My point is that I just don't believe steroids are the reason Sherk's cardio is so great. I do believe he juiced, but I also believe the dude's work ethic is insane.


Steroids improve every aspect of your conditioning. They make you stronger, faster, think sharper and quicker, more confident, etc. You won't gas out quicker because you're on the juice. If you are a person who tends to gas out because you are nervous and waste energy, you'll be the same on the juice. One thing for certain, steroids is cheating and they definately helped Sherk get where he's at. That said, you do make a good point that he has an insane work ethic. Even on the juice, you don;t get in shape like he was without some crazy ass workouts.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice card. I really enjoy watching Penn fight and I'm picking him to win. He's just so good at what he does and has so much natural talent. BJ, Silva, GSP are three fighters that fall into that category. As long as he comes in prepared both physically and mentally (like his last fight against Big Daddy) he won't loose.

Jardine and Silva - man I'm not sure about this one. I really can't get a read on Jardine. My gut feeling is that he is not that good and got lucky vs Liddell with Liddell coming in unprepared. Silva is good but I'm not sure he has had enough time to get environmentalized yet - Moving to California with his whole family and all, he may be having family problems, who knows. His training may also not be up to par yet. This one is a tough call but I'll go with Silva.

Tito and Machida - I hope Machida beats his pansie ass. Sorry guys, I just don;t like Tito. Don;t be offended and don't give me crap over it, I just don;t like him and I hope he takes a beating. Then again, he doesn't take beatings because he usually taps before his face gets banged up. I think he wants to be in the movies or something.

The other fight I'm looking forward to is Thiago and antonio Mendez. Thiago, man, he's going to make his mark in the LH's. He's got great skills and he's aggressive.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

cmom.. they should put rashad back to thiago... and get another fight on the 85 main card... I wanted to see Rashad get killed by thiago so much


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> What is the main event going to be for the UFC 85 Card now? Does anybody know? Should be interesting to see, who Lidell is going to be replaced by, or is Rashad even fighting on the UFC 85 card now that Lidell is out? Evans vs Brock Lesnar? That would be awesome to watch, hell yeah!!!!!!!!


Evans = LHW
Lesnar = HW 
Lets make an attempt to know what we are talking about.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Lesnar could drop the weight, couldn't he Rushfan? Yes he could, we are learning aren't we rushfan, yes we are. He could drop weight, and face Evans. What is your problem man? Everytime I say anything on here, you're on top of it like flies on shit. Don't you have anything better to do besides pick apart every word I say on here or what? Lighten up!:thumb02:


On the UFC website Lesnar's weight is listed as 265 pounds / 120 kg. This doesnt surprise, He is a massive man. But hey, You might be right WhoopDat, he may be able to lose 60 pounds.
Which leg do you recommend they amputate? His Left or Right?
:dunno:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

The only one being an idiot is you, it's quite obvious that Brock is massive, hell he has to cut weight to make 265, there is no way in hell he can cut to 205, so stop insulting other people, when on top of that they are right and you aren't, it makes you look like a moron.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

tripster said:


> Steroids improve every aspect of your conditioning. They make you stronger, faster, think sharper and quicker, more confident, etc. You won't gas out quicker because you're on the juice. If you are a person who tends to gas out because you are nervous and waste energy, you'll be the same on the juice. One thing for certain, steroids is cheating and they definately helped Sherk get where he's at. That said, you do make a good point that he has an insane work ethic. Even on the juice, you don;t get in shape like he was without some crazy ass workouts.


Jeez, WhoopDat got banned? Where, oh where did he go wrong?

Anyway, thanks for enlightening me on the steroids subject. I was always under the impression they didn't help with cardio. I have been pulling for BJ from the start. I'm sure Sherk is no going to get popped for 'roids again in the future, but once a fighter gets popped, they're a cheater in my book. However, I have to respect Sherk's work ethic. Roids or not, the dude is pretty diligent.


----------



## danielst1981 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think its a shame that alot of people are against fighters like Matt Hughes and Tito these days, I have been watchin UFC since UFC 1 and without guys like Ortiz and Hughes the UFC would have never been as big as boxing, I know ZUFFA had a big part in UFC's growth but a business doesnt grow without marketing ie fighters, i want to see guys like Tito and Matt Hughes win, because without them, there wouldnt be a main stream ufc........... anyone seen my soapbox ?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think that with that book A Fighter's Heart coming out (in paperback), hopefully ppl will read that and become familiar with less famous but just as worthy fighters and that will help to raise the profile of MMA. I enjoyed this book immensely. the author said at the postscript that he was surprised to see a lot of women liked the book, well we are just as interested in reading about determination and hard work paying off as men are.


----------



## danielst1981 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I think its shame that just when MMA really took off Tito was falling out of favour, and he was one of the ones that helped build the sport, I hate to see that, I always recognise the guys from the start, from your Ken Shamrocks and Tito Ortiz' to your Chuck Liddell's and Matt Hughes' these guys built the sport and people just getting to know MMA need to know about these guys, its like not knowing who Muhammed Ali is........


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This card is absolutely amazing, I can't wait!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how hard would you laugh if Jardine came out to "Beat It" and did the techno viking dance moves....i think i'd die

i can only imagine all the flak he gets from his training camp buddies about that video


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

if u ask me sean sherk has the fight no questians asked.
yeah bj penn is an amazingly talented guy with alot of skill but sean sherk has amazing cardio and amazing skill taht will just destroy BJ, he simply wont be able to keep up with sherks pace.
ive been looking more foward to thsi fight then i was the serra V gsp fight


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

Hmm...it's hard to tell who will win. There are a lot of really close matches in this line up. It's a sweet card. Go W. Silva!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopefully this card manages to separate the contenders from the pretenders at 205.


----------



## SOTAK (May 2, 2008)

This Penn-Sherk fight will be bloody.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Who is WhoopDat, and why did he get banned from here? Is it possible to lift a banned from here once you do get banned? :thumb02:


Yeah, believe it or not, there are rules here. WhoopDat would find a great home at Sherdog. There are temp bans and permanent bans, but I think he earned himself a permanent ban. Not sure though, he might come back under another username. He had some good points every once in a while, but the douchebaggery outweighed his valid comments.

That said, Can't wait for Penn/Sherk!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah im really looking forward to this card. Go BJ! and Machida! and Jardine!(even though I like Wand more but I bet on Jardine)


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Next question from UFCfan81 will be :

*Can you still get banned even though I'm a Lifetime member now?*


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> I don't think women should be allowed to particapate in MMA, and here is why I think that way.....
> 
> For one, everything that a man does that is a womens occupation we get frowned upon and no approval for doing any female job. For two how many men do you know that go around looking to be part of, say, the WNBA? Or anything of that nature? Furthermore, I believe that women try to over-mind everything men do by trying to do what men do. You don't see that many men saying, "Hey, Charlie, Lets go and apply for that nursing job, or lets go and see if we can join the WNBA". You're probably asking yourselves why you don't see "Us" guys doing such things. The answer is simple, because we know our place in society.
> 
> ...


Guys don't play in the WNBA because we have the NBA. There are alot of guy nurses. Your post is horrible.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So little girls that play little league baseball or basketball want to be boys? or guy cheerleaders want to be girls? (There's only so many big strong girls running around that want to be "holders"). That's why so many "holders" at the college level of cheering are dudes. And they're not gay either, i don't think gay dudes would want to look at a woman's crotch and ass quite so often.
Have you been in a hospital in the past 10 years? there are male RNs and LPNs everywhere. Nobody's accusing them of wanting to be women. I also doubt if the first bunch of male schoolteachers were thought to be feminine.
Enjoying a sport or occupation, finding that you are good at it, and taking it as far as you can because you love it has NOTHING to do with gender.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe I'm responding to this... How did this even come up? Whoop..I mean UfcFan81, you know the "W" in WNBA stands for 'women', right? Of course men aren't trying to be in the WNBA. I'm sorry, there _was_ a movie called Juwanna Mann, where this feat was accomplished, but that was a retarded movie. Also, we're not in the 1940's anymore, so yes, the medical field consists of many more doctors who are women and nurses who are men. This is a progression in the American society. Don't you think that a male nurse could also be a doctor if he wanted to be? I know a male nurse who makes good money and loves what he does. He doesn't want to be a doctor, and he especially doesn't want to do any more school. He likes where he's at. Does that make him some sort of loser because you picture a nurse as something else? I also wish there were more female nurses with big boobs in a white jacket with no pants, but it's just not something you find at a hospital anymore. Things change. Deal with it. What a waste of time that was.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Deja vu*



RushFan said:


> WhoopDat reminds me of the slow boy in elementary school. Always interrupting the class to tell everyone how good the glue tastes. It's funny for a while but eventually he becomes too much of an annoying distraction and is sent to the "special class". He loves it there, big tubs of glue and noone cares how much he eats.


Remember this post. Ahh .. good times. :thumb01:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I love how his short term memory is so bad that he replied to a bunch of the same posts numerous times.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> I don't think women should be allowed to particapate in MMA, and here is why I think that way.....
> 
> For one, everything that a man does that is a womens occupation we get frowned upon and no approval for doing any female job. For two how many men do you know that go around looking to be part of, say, the WNBA? Or anything of that nature? Furthermore, I believe that women try to over-mind everything men do by trying to do what men do. You don't see that many men saying, "Hey, Charlie, Lets go and apply for that nursing job, or lets go and see if we can join the WNBA". You're probably asking yourselves why you don't see "Us" guys doing such things. The answer is simple, because we know our place in society.
> 
> ...


Sexist are we?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> I know that; I don't need a reminder, thanks! Re-read the post again, and if you ever went to school you would realize that it's a comparisson between women sports and guy sports. Geeeesh dude, get a clue! :cheeky4:



How is comparing WNBA to the NBA comparing women's sports to men's sports? ITS THE SAME SPORT!

There is no such thing as a man's job or sport or a women's job or sport. If you can name one I will rep you for the achievment.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> You got a problem with me? Let me know!


I thought my neg rep was me 'letting you know'...


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow! UFCfan81 is crazy!


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> Guys don't play in the WNBA because we have the NBA. There are alot of guy nurses. Your post is horrible.


I think what ufc fan 81 or whatever....is trying to say is women shouldn't participate because they have only one purpose...reproduction!:mistress01:bwahahahahahaha!



....i'm kidding of course!

BTW...UFC81fan, are you Tito-fan in disguise??? You sound a lot like Tito-fan.:sarcastic06:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahahahaha yeah I was thinking that too, he sounds like Tito-fan or whoopdatazz, one of the two. BTW, why is Tito-fan banned? I know he was annoying, but he was funny sometimes.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah! whoopdatazz! hahaha! good times, he brightened my day!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> How about MID-WIFE? How many MID-WIFE'S do you know that are guys? None that I have ever seen!
> 
> Oh I got one more, How many guys are working for the Women Liberation Front? None! And if you say there is some working for Women's Liberation Front, you would be lying because their all Man-Haters!
> 
> ...



Well the mid wife at my son's birth was a guy so you are wrong there. The WNBA is not a sport. It is a Promotion and basketball is the sport. The same way that the UFC is not a sport, MMA is.

Women's liberation is one part of the civil rights movement not a job in itself.

No rep. Not a surprise.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What happened to this thread?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

UFCfan81 hijacked it with sexist comments. We are also arguing the possibility that UFCfan81 is in fact whoopdatazz or Tito-fan, both of which were banned recently. That about sums it up. Or was it a rethorical question? :confused02:


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

OK tito went from being one of the most over rated fighters to now being one of the most underated. He Pwns and ref stoppage. I really hope Penn gets his face smashed in but don't think it will happen. Penn in decision. 

P.S. UFC81 does not want to see girls in mma cause he is already pissed that they kick his ass in everyday life and does not want them to start training and kicking his ass more:dunno:


----------



## petite_dodue (May 8, 2008)

I was talking with Jo and we're sure this match gonna be so fabulous just like Geri when she sang it's raining men. But hey that's me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fatman2fighter said:


> OK tito went from being one of the most over rated fighters to now being one of the most underated. He Pwns and ref stoppage. I really hope Penn gets his face smashed in but don't think it will happen. Penn in decision.


I do agree with you about Tito being underrated nowadays. I think Machida will win, but Tito poses problems for Machida, since he has a solid shot and excellent top positioning. But, Machida's a freak, and I think he can pull this off by sprawling and picking Ortiz apart. Very interesting fight.

I have Sherk by split decision. I don't see him finishing Penn, because Penn's difficult to finish. Then again, Sherk's difficult to finish, himself. I've wanted to see this fight for a while now, and I'm glad it's happening. Tough to pick a winner, as they're both evenly matched up.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Damone said:


> I do agree with you about Tito being underrated nowadays. I think Machida will win, but Tito poses problems for Machida, since he has a solid shot and excellent top positioning. But, Machida's a freak, and I think he can pull this off by sprawling and picking Ortiz apart. Very interesting fight.
> 
> I have Sherk by split decision. I don't see him finishing Penn, because Penn's difficult to finish. Then again, Sherk's difficult to finish, himself. I've wanted to see this fight for a while now, and I'm glad it's happening. Tough to pick a winner, as they're both evenly matched up.



Man I hope you are right about Sherk lol I love that guy and Penn not so much although he is hands down born to fight.

I think Machida is as talented as any and the reason he was the one picked to fight Tito is so dana can give Tito the Rapping of a life time on the way out of the UFC. At 2/1 though I put my money on Tito 

I bet tito and Sherk actually great odds dumb bets maybe but What the heck its not money so I feel free to bet with my heart


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> Deja Vu? People now days! If you think I'am this guy whoop, you're wrong because I'am not. Comparing me to someone else on here is childish and down right pre-school age stuff. I know that you may not have a high IQ Rush, but please refrain from childish behavior. :thumb02:


aww, come on now Whoop... How could we not recognize your habitual titling and sextuple-posts? Not sexist? Reread your own post, and say that again. That's like saying "I'm not racist or anything, but I think ****** should stick to pickin cotton. I mean, we all have our place in society, right?"

You're a funny guy. Keep it up, this is entertaining. We should start an ode to Whoop thread.

Anyway, I better say something about the original thread topic. uhhh, Penn, round two sub.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's a bold prediction, picking Machida to KO Ortiz in the first round. Ortiz has a good chin and Machida doesn't have much power so I don't see that happening. Although I'll have to give you props if you are right. :thumb01:


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Trying saying that shit to my face *****, and see how fast you get knocked the **** out!
> 
> Don't tell me what girl's do to you because I don't care! Fat Bastard, don't be mad just because you've been rejected by women your whole life because you're pathetic and a loser.
> 
> See I'am not like you, I'am a winner and an achiever, and I get lots of ***** and sex, and I'am not afraid of women like you are; I stand my ground with them, but a ***** like you wouldn't know how to do that considering you're to busy defending them, and getting your ass reamed by them!!! HAHAHA! So, why don't you "The big loser", GET A LIFE!:angry07:


Dude I am right here internet tuff guy whenever you want to meet face to face:angry05:. LOL and I have been married for years and have 3 kids. I have a great job that I have had for going on 15 years and have run a youth program for around 100 teens for going on 10 with my wife. I could not be any more successful for what I want in life except to lose the weight and get to fight in a organized way which I will make happen over the next couple years.

Your sexist attitude tells me all I need to know about how much ***** you get NONE lol. I am sending you a pm with my address tuff guy whenever you want to meet I am there.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

oh shit! there's a fight to watch! 
MMAForum presents: 
MFC1
main card: UFCfan81 vs. Fatman2fighter

my money is on fatman2fighter


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

AndyHI said:


> oh shit! there's a fight to watch!
> MMAForum presents:
> MFC1
> main card: UFCfan81 vs. Fatman2fighter
> ...


lol I have a feeling he will never use the address I sent him.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

AndyHI said:


> oh shit! there's a fight to watch!
> MMAForum presents:
> MFC1
> main card: UFCfan81 vs. Fatman2fighter
> ...


Lol he will make his final dream come true and be more famous than Kimbo.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

anyway,
i see Penn by unanimous decision.

ufcfan81 sounds like somewhat of a shmuck.

real men respect women.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm hoping Sherk wins this, but I don't know, it's a diificult fight to call. Machida will TKO or UD Tito, and Jardine will get KTFO but Wandy, those are my predictions.

UFC81fan, you are going to get banned (again) real soon.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> I like Tito and Machida. It's hard for me to pick a guy to win this fight, so I won't pick I'll just watch. If I had my favorite to win it would be Tito based on the fact, that this is his last fight with the UFC, and I would love to see him rub it in Danas face that Danas top new contender in the 205 Division isn't shit. That would be so awesome! I'm sure a lot of people would like to see Dana "Cringe". :thumb02:
> 
> I like your post, keep'em up. You sound like a down to earth person, and someone with a personality, on here that is hard to find!
> 
> Have a good night and for your post I will rep you! :thumb02:


have a good one.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

i think u shouls start a new thread on this topic. this current thread is for discussing the fight between sherk and penn. sounds interesting though.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> How would I get banned? I have not done anything to anyone, except defend myself! Banned again? I'am a new member so if I did get banned it would be the first time, and not the second. I have no idea why you would say that I would get banned! That is oddly weird.
> 
> Should talk about UFC though. Lets see, Werdum by Ko round 1 UFC 85, Alves By ko round 2, or 3, I would have to say round 2, but closer to the middle part of round 3 because Hughes is hard to Ko, but it can be done. Those are my predictions, what do you think Pyro?


Well, you have been insulting other users, that's not a good way to start around here.

Now, about UFC 85 (although this is a UFC 84 thread, but oh well), I think if Werdum wins it will be by sub or decision, since I think Vera has better stand up (I haven't seen much of them so I could be wrong). Anyway, I don't think either of them can beat Nog, unless the UFC resigns Arlovski, which seems unlikely, he will be champ for a long time. The Alves-Hughes match is hard to call, but I think Hughes has a good chance to take it by decision.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

UFCfan81 said:


> How would I get banned? I have not done anything to anyone, except defend myself! Banned again? I'am a new member so if I did get banned it would be the first time, and not the second. I have no idea why you would say that I would get banned! That is oddly weird.


Calm down with the insults and everything should be ok.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

blaked said:


> Going to be the best UFC ever!
> 
> W. Silva by KO
> Penn by KO
> ...


Right you are my friend


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

End of discussion you have the address and won't use it. Don't bother threatening people for no reason.


I repeat end of discussion I will not talk about this and hijack this thread anymore


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

However I will respond to the tito comment since it applys to UFC 84. Tito has only lost to 2 fighters both ex champs in the last how many years? I would say overall he backs up what he says pretty good.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

what happened? Ufcfan was banned, bwahahaha!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It's going to be a shame if there are any early stoppages in this awesome card. They make me sick at my stomach.


----------



## rokyersoxoff (May 16, 2008)

*Meet the fighters*

I'll be in Vegas during UFC 84. 

Does anyone know if there will be an opportunity to meet some of the fighters?

Also: Are there any stores that carry MMA fan attire ( in Vegas )?

Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ask chris1972, I think he went to an mma event there???


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

rokyersoxoff said:


> I'll be in Vegas during UFC 84.
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be an opportunity to meet some of the fighters?
> 
> ...


Hi Rokyersoxoff, and welcome to MMAForum. How's the weather down there?


----------



## rokyersoxoff (May 16, 2008)

The weather here in Michigan sux. It's 75 one day and 55 the next. I should be used to it by now.

How about Alaska?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

BJ Penn - Round 2 - Rear Naked Choke

Tito Ortiz - Unanimous Decision (I'm so not confident in this, I just really want Tito to win.

Wanderlei Silva - Round 1 - KO

Wilson Gouveia - Round 2 - (T)KO

Rousimar Palhares - Unanimous Decision (Don't see either guy tapping each other here)

Dong-Hyun Kim - Round 1 - KO

Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou - Round 2 - KO  I hope i'm wrong.

Shane Carwin - Round 2 - TKO

Thiago Silva - Round 1 - (T)KO

Yoshiyuki Yoshida - Round 2 - (T)KO

Rich Clementi - Unanimous Decision


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> BJ Penn - Round 2 - Rear Naked Choke
> 
> Tito Ortiz - Unanimous Decision (I'm so not confident in this, I just really want Tito to win.
> 
> ...


I agree with all these exept, I believe..

Machida wins by WIDE desision.

Jardine wins via - ref stoppage due to GNP - round 3.

and Salavarry wins via split desision. (maybe Fight of the night, should be a good fight.)


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

hey UFCfan81, welcome back.


----------



## mma-video (May 18, 2008)

Bring back the Axe Murderer of old!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is Clementi on the undercard because of that crap they pulled at 79 does anyone think?

Salavarry is back, didn't see him around in ages, unless I just missed his face :dunno: Can't say I don't like watching him, he is _sorta_ boring but I like to watch his fights.

This is going to be _the_ card of the year hands down. The 2 co-main events and main event all have something behind them that just gets you into it. 

Not sold on the main event yet. It's a coin toss for me.

Jardine (T)KO RD1
Ortiz TKO RD2
Gouveia TKO RD2
Silva (T)KO RD 2
Salavarry UD
Clementi Sub RD2
Sokoudjou KO RD1


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

My picks (BET ON THESE PUPPIES):

BJ Penn: TKO, R2. - BJ is going to pepper Sherk in the first round, but won't be able to put him away till the 2nd, where he rocks him standing and gets the kill via some destruction via GNP.

Lyoto Machida: Unanimous Decision, 29-28 - My thoughts are that Tito looks good in the first round of all his fights, so I'll just give it to him now. Lyoto is consistent in fights that go the distant and watching Forrest outstrike Tito for two rounds makes me think Lyoto should take a couple rounds, atleast.

Keith Jardine: Unanimous Decision, 29-28 -Either guy could get knocked out, but I have a feeling Keith is going to be a lot more conservative since that KO for Big Houston. He'll look to out point and out strike Wandy, and with the reach I see him being successful.

Goran Reljic: Submission, RD1 - Call this one of those 'feelings' in my upset pick of the night. 

Thiago Silva: TKO (Murder) RD1 - Thiago will prove he belongs among the TOP 10 LHW in the world. Poor Mendes.

Salavery: Submission RD3 - A man can hope he sees some of that old Ivan that we all love.

Kim: KO RD1 - Don't know much about him but I'll beleive the hype people are saying.

Sokky: KO RD2 - Uppercut in Nakas grillz.

War Machine: TKO RD1 - Hopefully he goes in there and gives some shit and gets some sexy GNP going. I am a fan, so this is a bit bias.

And I am picking Rich Clementi to lose as per normal.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

UFCfan81 said:


> Thanks Andy it feels good to be back. How have you been? Are you excited for UFC 84? I know I am. Well take care, and have a great Memorial Day Weekend! :thumbsup:


doing good man. Supah excited about the fight! Have a good one.


----------



## simplyazumi (May 21, 2008)

Count me! I'm one of the UFC fan! I can't wait who will win between B.J. Penn and Sean Sherk!!!Let's see how B.J Penn will prove that he really deserve the Lightweight title! And let's see if Sean Sherk will have the right to gain back his title!!Rock and Roll UFC 84!!!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are my final predictions! 

Christian Wellisch Vs. *Shane Carwin*

Jason Tan Vs. *Dong Hyun Kim* 

*Jon Koppenhaver* Vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida; With a name like War Machine, how can you not like this kid. Yoshida may be tough but War is going to be a stud.

Rich Clementi Vs. *Terry Etim* Sorry Clementi, I think your burning yourself out. Etim takes it for me.

*Rameau Sokoudjou* Vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura- Sokoudjou is just too big, strong and talented. IF theres anything such as a Top Prospect in MMA it's Sokoudjou

*Ivan Salaverry* Vs. Rousimar Palhares 

*Thiago Silva* Vs. Antonio Mendes- I'm a huge Silva fan, he's another young stud. I can't wait til he fights some top guys.

Wilson Gouveia Vs. *Goran Reljic* 

And here we go!

*Wanderlei Silva* Vs. Keith Jardine- I would love to see Jardine win, but stylistically Wanderlei Silva is a bad match-up for him. I don't like the match-up at all. If he throws kicks like he did Chuck, I see Wandy exploding and knocking him out. If he tries to exchange with Wandy, he's not going to get the best of it. If I'm Jardine, I'm saying Greg JAckson, GSP, Rashad Evans teach me to wrestle and a high level PLEASE!! That's the only way I can see Jardine winning in all honestly. 
As for Wanderlei, the pressure is on. Although he loves putting on a good show, his losing streak is eating at him. If your that dominate in something, and begin to lose you're thinking about it constantly. Right now Wandy has something to prove. He's lost to 3 of the best in the world, if he losses to JArdine it could be 4 of the best. Wanderlei needs to come at and strike JArdine to the death, which I think he will.

*Tito Ortiz* vs Lyoto Machida- This is my fight of the night. Tito is my favorite fighter, and he needs a win badly.

Lyoto Machida is undefeated. He has beaten Stephan Bonnar,Sokokodju, Rich Franklin and BJ Penn ( very contreversial, and BJ was fighting 2 weight classes up). He has a unique style with his karate. HE has excellent BJJ and is a very smart fighter. If he is going to beat Tito; he's going to need to have the same stratagy he had vs Sokokajudu. 

Lyoto Machida has never fought a fighter as big and strong as Tito though. Tito is going to out muscle MAchida and take him down and make him eat elbows. I think Tito will eventually get the referee stoppage in the 2nd or 3rd round. Tito has something to prove. And he is healthy. A motivated and healthy Tito is very very dangerous. 

*BJ Penn* vs Sean Sherk- Like Ortiz; if BJ is healthy and motivated; he's very very dangerous. And believe me BJ is motivated for this. He is looking to hurt Sean Sherk. BJ is better than Sherk in everything but Cardio imo. And I don't think BJ's " lack of cardio" is going to be his downfall. 
If Sherk is going to win he better take BJ down and control him for the full round. Any mishap could cost Sherk his arm or neck. Sherk better be stronger than ever as well to control BJ. 
Sorry Sherk but BJ is going to stomp you. Penn is going to beat the hell out of him. BJ just has to worry about his cardio. If it goes to the 5th round it's Sherk's fight, but I doubt it's going there.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it just me or do others think that recent Title Fights have been rather unsatisfying. Only Hendo vs Rampage has gone the distance recently and other fights have seemed like mismatches and ended early. 
Thats why I'm amped for Penn vs Sherk now because I see it as an even matchup which could see-saw for 5 rounds. I don't really care who wins I just want to see an epic fight. Bring it on!


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

My only complaint is that every UFC card should look like this. These are fighters that deserve to be on a PPV card. I love tuf and the ufc nights on spike but the undercards of most shows that you don't see are as good as the 3 or 4 first fights of the PPV's. It has been reminding me of the old WWF days when I was a kid.

Remember when a hand full of stars would all beat up heals (nobodies) for the whole show then at the end they would put 2 decent wrestlers up against each other. LOL if they are going to water down the cards at least show me all the fights. I for one would have no problem watching 10 fights and if they want they can even charge me an extra 10 bucks to watch them. But at least give me 3 fights of solid guys so there are no running man v.s. rock um sock um robot fights.

Kalib took a lot of flack but I think it has to do with dana and zuffa putting out a cheaper product. The UFC owns PRIDE and WEC you can't tell me between the three they can't do better then what they have been giving us. It's weird but the last 3 cards I was thinking about not ordering and I order everything. Then this card came and I was like WOW I am going to get me money worth on this one and I started thinking about the crap we have been fed lately. With the exception of the Starnes fight I will say the Montreal Card was great but I am a bias canadian as well.

Wow what a fricken rant sorry.

GO TITO, GO SHEIRK and GO SILVA


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

*Machida's got the win - analysis*



The Finisher said:


> Here are my final predictions!
> 
> 
> *Tito Ortiz* vs Lyoto Machida- This is my fight of the night. Tito is my favorite fighter, and he needs a win badly.
> ...


Gotta disagree with you on this one. As you said he's gotta fight like he did against sodjoukou. If he gets caught taken down his gonna sweep, and thats one thing that Machida is simply awesome at did it against Hoger and sodjokou with ease. 

If feeds into his own ego he's already lost simply on the quote "I feel i have better stand up then him". Last time he said that he stood agaisnt Chuck Liddell in UFC 47, and that was just devestating. Not to say that Machida is going to knock him out, but he would pick him apart. 

Machida's distance against his opponents is also one of the key factors in this fight. As we all know, his elusiveness and his ability to kick/punch and move is just to quick for his opponents. From what I've seen Tito likes to shoot in for takedowns and doesn't utilize the clinch for his takedowns (enough). How did Sodjokou get Machida down? Clinch and a sweep. Machida's TDD + his distance = a very angry TITO ORTIZ.

Not to mention, Machida's a BJJ black belt so even if he does get on his back, he cause problems for tito. + I reckon as of now Sodjokou is stronger then Tito, and look what he did to him.

I reckon Machida by UD, only way i could see Tito winning is utilizing the clinch, but i dont reckon that will happen. I do wanna see Machida put Tito on his back, and see how the fish does out of water.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Suizida said:


> Gotta disagree with you on this one. As you said he's gotta fight like he did against sodjoukou. If he gets caught taken down his gonna sweep, and thats one thing that Machida is simply awesome at did it against Hoger and sodjokou with ease.
> 
> If feeds into his own ego he's already lost simply on the quote "I feel i have better stand up then him". Last time he said that he stood agaisnt Chuck Liddell in UFC 47, and that was just devestating. Not to say that Machida is going to knock him out, but he would pick him apart.
> 
> ...


Could Machida win, absolutly. I just don't think so.

The differance between Tito and Sodjoku is that Tito is a vet and knows what he is doing. He will be able to utilize his strength and skills more. Machida better get distance because if Tito gets a hold of him, he's going to over power him.


----------



## MrSecretAgent (May 24, 2008)

Jardine might just be the first death in the UFC.


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Jardine*

He has been doing good lately he took out Chuck.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> Could Machida win, absolutly. I just don't think so.
> 
> The differance between Tito and Sodjoku is that Tito is a vet and knows what he is doing. He will be able to utilize his strength and skills more. Machida better get distance because if Tito gets a hold of him, he's going to over power him.


That's an unfair comment to sokki, you gotta know what you're doing to knock out lil nog in 23 seconds....+ i think we all are aware of Machida's ability to get distance. Machida's the man, i want jardine to lose so he can vs. Rampage/forrest (probz rampage) next.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

sisdavid said:


> He has been doing good lately he took out Chuck.


Holy shit? Are you serious!!! :sign02:


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> Could Machida win, absolutly. I just don't think so.
> 
> The differance between Tito and Sodjoku is that Tito is a vet and knows what he is doing. He will be able to utilize his strength and skills more. Machida better get distance because if Tito gets a hold of him, he's going to over power him.


tito is old. he hasn't had an impressive win in 3 years and lyoto is growing into his prime and he's on fire right now. lyoto will beat tito, guaranteed. just watch.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Effin' Pumped!!!!*

"I've been drinking green tea all goddamn day!!!!"

Penn-Sherk









Silva-Jardine









Machida-Ortiz









Sokky-Nakky


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Nobody knows the KARATE~!" Machida is a movement people. 

Nakamura and Sokoudjou will be good. Two Judo dudes who like to throw their hands.


----------



## joeyc1137 (Dec 1, 2007)

im callin

Penn
Silva
Loyoto
soko.

wandy should dominate jardine>


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

UFC site lists Machida as 6'1" and Ortiz 6'2" but Ortiz looks like he is towering over Machida. It looks more than an inch size advantage to Tito.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I gots.....

Sherk via decision by Penn gassing and almost having a heart attack.
Tito....just decided two minutes ago, I think he'll overwhelm Lyoto.
Wanderlei by Fatality
Thiago
Gouveia
Sokky
Carwin

Those are the fights I care about anyway.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I gots.....
> 
> Sherk via decision by Penn gassing and almost having a heart attack.
> Tito....just decided two minutes ago, I think he'll overwhelm Lyoto.
> ...


:laugh: that cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

*Tito Ortiz* vs Lyoto Machida - I really don't know who will win. But Tito looks so much bigger than Machida. If Tito runs on Machida to take him down I think he'll destroy him. 
Tito by UD

Keith Jardine vs *Wanderlei Silva* - Silva said he has a suprise for Jardine. And at the Weight in we saw him with shaved head. I think that means Silva wants to come back. And I hope that means he will try the Clinch on Jardine. 

Wand by KO

*Sean Sherk* vs BJ Penn - Sherk sounds very confident. But I dont think BJ does that. I dont think BJ looks in that good shape, he looked better in the Joe fight than in this one. 

Sherk by UD


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

d3nnis said:


> *Tito Ortiz* vs Lyoto Machida - I really don't know who will win. But Tito looks so much bigger than Machida. If Tito runs on Machida to take him down I think he'll destroy him.
> Tito by UD
> 
> Keith Jardine vs *Wanderlei Silva* - Silva said he has a suprise for Jardine. And at the Weight in we saw him with shaved head. I think that means Silva wants to come back. And I hope that means he will try the Clinch on Jardine.
> ...


the first person i've seen with the exact picks as me 

machida/tito - many people think machida will walk through tito, but i have news for you, this ain't kick boxing match. the only time tito has ever stood up and traded shots an entire fight is against chuck liddell, and thats only because he couldn't get the takedown. tito will throw machida to the ground, and hump him for the entire 15 minutes. it won't be an exciting fight, but it will show that machida isn't the godly fighter everyone thinks he is. 

machida has the skill to do well, but i think a strong wrestler can beat him. he's not that big at lhw so he ever wants that title he'll have to gain some size, because i see him getting overpowered by the bigger guys.


wanderlei/jardine - i'm in 2 minds in this fight, it really comes down to which wanderlei silva shows up. if the old relentless silva comes in he'll charge straight in and take jardines head off with knees. trouble is, with these 3 losses i think wanderlei may become desperate, and not be so aggresive. if that happens expect jardine to win a 3 round war by decision.

penn/sherk - i see penn keeping the fight standing in the first 2 rounds with his awesome takedown defence. after the 2nd round he'll tire out and the cardio freak sean sherk will start getting those takedowns and make him pay. sherk wins 48-47


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

I do have a lot of love for Baby Inoki, but I adore Tito. Tito was the guy who attracted me to UFC in a more than casual capacity, so for what will probably be his last fight for the company, I wanna see him go out of top and leave with handing Lyoto his first loss. I think it is gonna be a closer fight than people expect. I feel Tito is gonna go in heavily motivated, and if he doesn't slip up, he could easily take Machida down and rassle it up. Ortiz has never, in reality, been the greatest fighter, but he's never been one to count out of a fight, IMO. He is the more experienced, is much bigger as mentioned above and is certainly the better grappler I'd say.

As said, I'm pulling for Tito more so than Lyoto in this one and think it'll likely end in a UD, hopefully in Tito's favour - if he can get Lyoto down, which is in no way impossible, and control the fight - he can do it. But then again, I'd not be suprised at all if Lyoto wins this. The guys brilliant at the end of the day, and will only get better I feel.

If Wandy wants it, he can beat Jardine. But I have a feeling that we'll see a repeat of Jardine-Liddell in honesty. Not that it bothers me, as I love Jardine and can't wait till he finally gets his rightful title shot. But if Wandy wants it, as I said, he can beat Jardine. We'll have to see, but I'm happy either way. It'd just be nice to see him pick up a big win in the UFC.

As for Sherk-Penn? I have a feeling Sherk's gonna do it. No idea why, but he has a habit of winning fights I don't think he's gonna win. So that's likely where this gut feelings coming from. I don't particularly like either, but BJ Penn does get on my nerves more so, so I'd be happy enough for Sherk to win, if only to give Penn another loss and to shut my mate up for a bit.

All in all though, it's gonna be a real fun night, it's certainly a star-studded card which UFC seems more hesitant to put out these days, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> :laugh: that cracks me up everytime I see it.


Hah, yeah, Hopefully it comes true this time.

Well.....not literally true..........:confused05:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

IF Wandy loses. (No dipshits I don't think he will lose) What will happen?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> IF Wandy loses. (No dipshits I don't think he will lose) What will happen?


I imagine the UFC will want to renegotiate his contract. Hopefully he won't go back to Japan like Cro Cop.

Also Jardine should get the next title shot, or at the very least get Machida in no1 contender match.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> IF Wandy loses. (No dipshits I don't think he will lose) What will happen?


The UFC will let him kill someone who isn't top ten, possibly on a TUFN or undercard. He won't get released, I'm sure.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I never want Wandy to leave the UFC. You gotta think that he is gonna MURDER Jardine.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> I never want Wandy to leave the UFC. You gotta think that he is gonna MURDER Jardine.


I hope he does dominate Jardine. Nothing against the Technoviking but Wandi being awesome is just one of the very best sights in MMA.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Nakamura looks like one of the Elements from 'Big Trouble in Little China.'


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> IF Wandy loses. (No dipshits I don't think he will lose) What will happen?


If he looses he will probaly move down to Middleweight. Where he will first get to fight a can and then maybe Dan Henderson. But still Jardine will leave Vegas tonight with a axe in his head


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Here we go, Thiago. Damn, he scared the hell out of me when he absorbed that kick. He always seems to take a little damage to win it. But, damn is his mount incredible.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Tito coming out to Public Enemy :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Andrei Arlovski wished he had the lack of respect that Tito has. 

Joe Rogan throwing it up for Bas Rutten made my night. Now if only my cheap ass streams pull through

LMAO @ Wilson Dude is booked to lose after that. Send him back to Croatia:laugh:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Come On Wanderlei don't have two LHW legends lose in one night. Tito showed crazy heart and you know Wandy will as well.

1st round KO Wanderlei.


----------



## clywhite (May 25, 2008)

*[15-5-1] Tito Ortiz vs. Lyoto Machida [12-0-0]*

15-5-1] Tito Ortiz vs. Lyoto Machida [12-0-0]
The worst fight ever! Machida ran from Tito for 3 rounds throwing a leg kick once in a while. He had a single takedown that he got by accident. As long as the little biT^h keeps running from people he migh keep that clean record of his. We can only hope he actually has to fight someone that can catch him and show him what fighting is really about.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

11:45 and there's a prelim fight put in before the main event. Is this a sign that Penn vs Sherk didn't last long?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> 11:45 and there's a prelim fight put in before the main event. Is this a sign that Penn vs Sherk didn't last long?


Ummm... It started at 10 EST, it's a 3 hour event. If anything that means we will see more prelims after the main event.

Edit: Well I was wrong, the event only went 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## kwheaton88 (May 25, 2008)

Lyoto definitely whoopped Titos butt tonight!

And question...What was Lyotos Entrance song for the UFC 84 tonight?


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> Tito coming out to Public Enemy :thumbsup:





clywhite said:


> 15-5-1] Tito Ortiz vs. Lyoto Machida [12-0-0]
> The worst fight ever! Machida ran from Tito for 3 rounds throwing a leg kick once in a while. He had a single takedown that he got by accident. As long as the little biT^h keeps running from people he migh keep that clean record of his. We can only hope he actually has to fight someone that can catch him and show him what fighting is really about.


FAT song for tito to come out too. I hated the fact that he kind of punked out when Joe asked if this was it for him in the UFC and he said he really hadn't decided.

I do think its funny how karnes gets torn apart for running away and Machida who is suppose to be some kind of striking phenom does the same thing with the exception of a few strikes and it is strategic.

I definatly had Tito winning the second round I think the takedown at the end of the first was enough to swing it to Machida and the third I think the knee and the submissions even each other out. Making it even and I give agression to Tito. I am a huge Tito nutt hugger but I say he wins the decision lol. 

All in all a crap fight and Tito should have found a way to push if he could have I don't know if he could though. Since Chuck did it people are just going to keep taking his shoots and takedowns away he is going to have to adapt now.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

You see, Wandy shaved his head and he won. Like a reverse Samson or something lol. Is that tat on the back of his head new?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

For all those who doubted Wandy for one second....

for shame.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What happened to the footage of the UFC game we were supposed to see?


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you lose. Tito and Sherk both got embarrased and shame on you for doubting Silva.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like I have another Dong to cheer for. Damn the dude looked impressive.

Edit: Yoshida was really awesome as well. Damn, the there were some seriously sweet Judo action in the prelims!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

did anybody else think it was funny when it showed mandy moore in the audience and Rogan said "groupie"...lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Probably the best card I've ever seen, seriously, every fight was incredible. Really got m e back int MMA


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

clywhite said:


> 15-5-1] Tito Ortiz vs. Lyoto Machida [12-0-0]
> The worst fight ever! Machida ran from Tito for 3 rounds throwing a leg kick once in a while. He had a single takedown that he got by accident. As long as the little biT^h keeps running from people he migh keep that clean record of his. We can only hope he actually has to fight someone that can catch him and show him what fighting is really about.


Brilliant first post, oh and it's not called 'running' as much as it's called counter-striking. This guy called Chuck Liddell does it as well.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> What happened to the footage of the UFC game we were supposed to see?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 84...was tight.*

...What a kickass night of fights! Nice to see Wandy back to his old ways of destruction again. Killer win for the Ax-Murderer. Sad to see Tito go out like he did but Machida is incredible. His foot work and timing are amazing...basically all I can say is what Joe said..."WOW" What a card. Welish had his mouthpiece punted behind him....LOL..what a punch!! And of course...B.J. just continues to amaze. That jumping knee B.J. threw was the beginning to quick end...unreal. Sherk was a mess! Great night...:thumbsup:


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Lol*

Anyone remember when the ref fell on his ass during the Lyoto-Machido fight?

http://ubrc.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Cromzinc (Jan 20, 2008)

wow great card. every fight went the way I was hoping

one question though..
where is all the bj haters now?? probably crying in the corner somewhere. sherk got dealt with. I hope I don't have to hear about penn's cardio anymore. I see him keeping the belt for long long time


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

KGK0 said:


> Anyone remember when the ref fell on his ass during the Lyoto-Machido fight?
> 
> http://ubrc.ytmnd.com/


haha.. i was thinking the same thing! 

the crowd lost it when that happened..


----------



## DocChiba (Apr 18, 2008)

The only thing I agree with you about is Tito's song choice. But at least you agree to being on his jock, which makes your post make sense. I just re-watched the fight to make sure that I was being objective and I still feel the same way. I can not believe you would compare Lyoto to that digrace Karnes. Fighting is not about proving you have the strongest chin, but rather inflicting damage on your opponent and avoinding being damaged yourself, which is exactly what Lyoto did to Tito.

There were several times that Tito got a hold of him, but each time Lyoto shrugged him off easily. Throughout the fight Tito was just following Lyoto around and lunging at him and that let Lyoto use his superior speed to avoid Tito and make him look soooooo slow. And in the second round Lyoto cut Tito on the right eyelid. How could someone that is running like Karnes do that? 

In the third round they were clinched up in the beginning of the round, but Tito could not take him down (like Lyoto slammed him in the 1st round) and then Lyoto landed that devastating knee that dropped Tito like never before. Tito did catch him with the triangle and I really thought that Tito had him, but Lyoto was even able to defend that.

IMO....brilliant fight by Lyoto!!!


----------



## DocChiba (Apr 18, 2008)

Fatman2fighter said:


> FAT song for tito to come out too. I hated the fact that he kind of punked out when Joe asked if this was it for him in the UFC and he said he really hadn't decided.
> 
> I do think its funny how karnes gets torn apart for running away and Machida who is suppose to be some kind of striking phenom does the same thing with the exception of a few strikes and it is strategic.
> 
> ...


The only thing I agree with you about is Tito's song choice. But at least you agree to being on his jock, which makes your post make sense. I just re-watched the fight to make sure that I was being objective and I still feel the same way. I can not believe you would compare Lyoto to that digrace Karnes. Fighting is not about proving you have the strongest chin, but rather inflicting damage on your opponent and avoinding being damaged yourself, which is exactly what Lyoto did to Tito.

There were several times that Tito got a hold of him, but each time Lyoto shrugged him off easily. Throughout the fight Tito was just following Lyoto around and lunging at him and that let Lyoto use his superior speed to avoid Tito and make him look soooooo slow. And in the second round Lyoto cut Tito on the right eyelid. How could someone that is running like Karnes do that? 

In the third round they were clinched up in the beginning of the round, but Tito could not take him down (like Lyoto slammed him in the 1st round) and then Lyoto landed that devastating knee that dropped Tito like never before. Tito did catch him with the triangle and I really thought that Tito had him, but Lyoto was even able to defend that.

IMO....brilliant fight by Lyoto!!!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

DocChiba said:


> The only thing I agree with you about is Tito's song choice. But at least you agree to being on his jock, which makes your post make sense. I just re-watched the fight to make sure that I was being objective and I still feel the same way. I can not believe you would compare Lyoto to that digrace *Karnes*. Fighting is not about proving you have the strongest chin, but rather inflicting damage on your opponent and avoinding being damaged yourself, which is exactly what Lyoto did to Tito.
> 
> There were several times that Tito got a hold of him, but each time Lyoto shrugged him off easily. Throughout the fight Tito was just following Lyoto around and lunging at him and that let Lyoto use his superior speed to avoid Tito and make him look soooooo slow. And in the second round Lyoto cut Tito on the right eyelid. How could someone that is running like Karnes do that?
> 
> ...


haha, you must mean Starnes. It's cool though bro, we'll forget all about that guy soon enough. + rep, welcome to the forum.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

kwheaton88 said:


> Lyoto definitely whoopped Titos butt tonight!
> 
> And question...What was Lyotos Entrance song for the UFC 84 tonight?


Rock Star (Jason Nevins remix)


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*WOW!!.. Banned...what a wicked fight card!!*

...Bros, this MMA event could easily be the best of 08' already! I wish the best of luck for Tim Sylvia. Fedor has been in there with the best of the best. I don't see Tim getting past Fedor. If Randy Couture easily threw Tim around like a ragdoll, imagine the balance and power of what Fedor can do. Bottom line, Fedor has fought guys as big as Tim even bigger & more rell-rounded than Tim, and destroyed them. 
Fedor has the most complete game in MMA. It's so obvious, Fedor has proven himself against the best strikers, Grapplers, Judo & Jiu Jitsu fighters and Top Wrestlers such as Mark Coleman. Tim's takedown defense is no match for Fedor's surpreme balance & wrestling ability.
If Fedor puts Tim on his back...he's done. Fedor's patented ground & pound is nearly unstoppable. I see Fedor taking Tim down at will. Fedor is much more compact, faster and stronger than Tim. I think Tim knows his UFC days are coming to an end and he wants to prove something.
Tim Sylvia has proved 1 thing...he's got some serious nads challenging Fedor.


----------

